# HSC - HSC Technology



## yogi-in-oz (13 August 2006)

Hi folks,

..... another Aussie oiler in USA.

AVD - Advance Energy ..... being listed at the start 
of June 2006, there's not much data for the regular 
techies to analyze ..... 

However, astrotraders have enough information to
confidently forecast 3 significant and positive
time cycles, before the end of August 2006.

AVD chart below and current AVD drilling program at:

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=AVD&E=ASX&N=331097

happy days

  yogi


----------



## JDC (9 January 2008)

*Re: AVD - Advance Energy*

Even though the stock has not performed lately, its good to own a producing stock that continues making money.

I will keep holding for the long term.


----------



## 3DT Velocity (28 January 2011)

*Re: AVD - Advance Energy*

Lots of Activity Thursday, alot of small trades imo shows no real strength.

Day high 0f 145%, biggest upside I 've seen for a while.


----------



## warrenatk (20 February 2011)

*Re: AVD - Advance Energy*

increased volume the past few days- week(s)... might be worth having a closer look at.

I don't own any of these stocks, but it seems interesting though.

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=AVD.AX


----------



## System (10 August 2014)

*Re: AVD - Advance Energy*

On August 7th, 2014, Advance Energy Limited changed its name to Antilles Oil and Gas NL.


----------



## greggles (23 July 2018)

Antilles Oil and Gas moving out of hydrocarbons and into aged care. 

Antilles has exercised an option to acquire aged care technology company HomeStay which has developed  an Internet of Things platform providing technology enabled care to the aged care industry. HomeStay's Intelligent Home integrates artificial intelligence and wearables through the HomeStay Hub. Intelligent Home pilots are currently underway for up to 750 homes between Australia and Singapore, including both government and private enterprise.

The acquisition will be financed via a capital raising of between $3,000,000 and $4,000,000 at an issue price of 2c per share for which shareholder approval will be required.

Interesting development for AVD. The share price is currently up 38.10% to 2.9c so far today.


----------



## System (16 November 2018)

On November 16th, 2018, Antilles Oil and Gas Limited (AVD) changed its name and ASX code to Homestay Care Limited (HSC).


----------



## System (3 August 2020)

On August 3rd, 2020, Homestay Care Limited changed its name to HSC Technology Limited.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 August 2020)

gotta have Tech in our name these days (there's an App for that)

*HSC Technology Ltd* (HSC, formerly HomeStay Care Limited) _provides technology enabled care to the aged and community care industry. Through its proprietary IoT platform, HomeStay helps protect and connect elderly and others in need with a scalable healthcare technology platform that allows them to live in their homes for longer. Their applications include HomeStay Everyday, Carers Companion and MyDay. _

_ Technology Platform and applications: The HomeStay Intelligent Home platform allows older Australians and those living with a disability to live independently in their own home for longer. It uses data analysis, as well as human monitoring, to determine residents' routines and detect anomalies. These early insights allow for better decision-making by care providers and families, allowing more focused service, minimising unnecessary care and facilitating welfare checks in a more responsive manner. They have created a HomeStay Everyday application where service providers such as health professionals – such as nurses, physiotherapists, cleaners, gardeners and home maintenance services can come to your home and give you the exact help or service you need. Their Carers Companion supports enhanced care delivery by easily capturing key information and streamlining shift handover processes. Carers Companion supports carers to empower individuals to live more independently, supporting their daily planning and decision making. Their application MyDay supports individuals to effectively manage their day with greater independence. The application promotes decision making, mental stimulation and interactions with families, friends and carers. _

(wonder if it's Covid friendly?)


----------



## barney (5 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> gotta have Tech in our name these days (there's an App for that)




Just noticed this one today @Dona Ferentes  after it came up in Daily Top Risers

Bit more research required methinks.

First look:

$33 Mill Market Cap

$4 mill in Cash after recent Cap Raise 

Watchlist


----------



## frugal.rock (6 March 2021)

It does look ok Barney!
(The chart I mean)
I will be watching closely after doing a bit more DD on it.

Cheers.


----------



## Faramir (31 March 2021)

I am picking HSC for April Tipping Comp (if WOO doesn’t close above 1c on 31 March).
I know nothing about this stock as usual.


----------



## Faramir (31 March 2021)

Latest announcement made on Monday 29 March



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02358179-6A1026395?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


*Telstra to provide HSC technology to Anglicare*
_29 March 2021_
_● End-to-end solution provided by Telstra utilising the HSC technology suite to replace over 2,000 personal alarm systems for Anglicare
● Agreement through Telstra’s national business customer network increases HSC’s sales channels_
_HSC Technology Group Ltd (ASX:HSC) is pleased to announce it has been awarded the contract to supply the next generation assistive technology solutions to Anglicare's Retirement Living division in NSW._

24 of Anglicare Retirement Villages are set to benefit from this announcement.


----------



## Faramir (31 March 2021)

Quarterly Report release late January for the period leading up to 31 Dec 2020.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02335027-6A1017535?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


Cash flow from operating activities is positive $21,000.

Prelim Final Report released 25 Feb 2021, for the period ending on 31 Dec 2020


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02346842-6A1022057?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------

